# Showtime: Leo Santa Cruz vs Carl Frampton & Mikey Garcia vs Rojas rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Full card:
Leo Santa Cruz vs Carl Frampton 
Mikey Garcia vs Elio Rojas
Tony Harrison vs Sergey Rabchenko
Paulie Malignaggi vs Gabriel Bracero

Don't forget to set your shostreak 
http://www.sho.com/sho/sports/streak/picks?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh nice didnt realise Malignaggi and Garcia was on this undercard


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tevin Farmer vs Redkach right now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Farmer is nice as hell. He must have gotten a hell of a trainer after those early losses


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Redkach needs to pull his damn trunks down. Those punches aren't low


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Farmer is GOOD!!! Slick, quick, great movement. He doesn't have power but he's not feather fisted. I want to see him fight someone good 130.

Amanda Serrano vs Heather Hardy is probably the biggest female fight to be made and it has to be at Barclay Center.

Hardy lives in my neighborhood but she'll get her ass kicked. She has no power but she's very popular in Brooklyn.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Farmer is GOOD!!! Slick, quick, great movement. He doesn't have power but he's not feather fisted. I want to see him fight someone good 130.
> 
> Amanda Serrano vs Heather Hardy is probably the biggest female fight to be made and it has to be at Barclay Center.
> 
> Hardy lives in my neighborhood but she'll get her ass kicked. She has no power but she's very popular in Brooklyn.


Yeah I was impressed by Farmer and the quick highlight of Serrano. Never saw either one before.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I was impressed by Farmer and the quick highlight of Serrano. Never saw either one before.


Those highlights are the only time I've seen Serrano. Plus looking at her record she is a rare puncher as a female. I've seen Hardy fight twice live, last time was on the Porter/Thurman undercard. She aint all that but it would be a big fight for women's boxing.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

This is gonna be a grind. Seems evenly matched


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Would like to see Bracero throw more double jabs and mix in some feints


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Boxnation ain't showing Malignaggi - Bracaro atm...


----------



## Flag Nonce (Apr 28, 2016)

Everywhere we gooooo........


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Any world class fighter with a strong left hook stops Paulie.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm having the classic day of the fight flip flop festering in my brain.

Had tabbed LSC without much hesitation but Frampton is a genuinely classy in fighter. I don't think LSC is quick enough or hits with enough authority to keep Franptpon at a safe distance all night. Still think it's going to be tough for Frampton to win but I'm now of the belief the result of this bout will be the cause of great dispute.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Smirk said:


> I'm having the classic day of the fight flip flop festering in my brain.
> 
> Had tabbed LSC without much hesitation but Frampton is a genuinely classy in fighter. I don't think LSC is quick enough or hits with enough authority to keep Franptpon at a safe distance all night. Still think it's going to be tough for Frampton to win but I'm now of the belief the result of this bout will be the cause of great dispute.


I think Frampton is the better fighter but the size and non stop punching of Santa Cruz is going to be the difference.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Redkach needs to pull his damn trunks down. Those punches aren't low


Who you got in the main event


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> I think Frampton is the better fighter but the size and non stop punching of Santa Cruz is going to be the difference.


I'm staunch on my belief that when smaller fighter is more skilled that size is the most overrated factor in boxing, though. Feel like I'd be confident picking Carl if I saw more impressive performances from him in his last few


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Boxnation ain't showing Malignaggi - Bracaro atm...


Are we getting it delayed?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Smirk said:


> I'm staunch on my belief that when smaller fighter is more skilled that size is the most overrated factor in boxing, though. Feel like I'd be confident picking Carl if I saw more impressive performances from him in his last few


I agree but the size with the style that Santa Cruz has I can't help but see making a difference. Santa Cruz can land without being in Frampton's punching range. And if Frampton can't hurt Santa Cruz it's gonna be hard to keep Santa Cruz off him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Who you got in the main event


Leo has too much stamina and pressure for Frampton


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Leo has too much stamina and pressure for Frampton


You're gonna be wrong


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Very Wrong


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What happened in the Malignaggi fight?


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> What happened in the Malignaggi fight?


Paulie won a UD


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

LSC by late stoppage or wide UD.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Muffy said:


> Paulie won a UD


Was it a good fight?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

has harrison-rabchenko just started?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Farmer is nice as hell. He must have gotten a hell of a trainer after those early losses


Or a sparring partner :hey (Lomachenko)


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> has harrison-rabchenko just started?


Round 5 now


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> Was it a good fight?


Pretty much a jab fest. Nothing too exciting. As long as Paulie doesn't fight someone who knows what they're doing, he should be OK for another fight or 2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Or a sparring partner :hey (Lomachenko)


Oh that must be why I've heard his name before. When I saw he had 4 losses, I was puzzled at the excitement over him. He's improved a lot


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Decent stream lads?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Kieran said:


> Decent stream lads?


Vipbox.tv


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Harrison wins by 9th round TKO


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Vipbox.tv


Cheers mate.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759565641787420672


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow Rabchenko was gone, he looked out on his feet but still managed to duck 2 punches lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tony Harrison has rebounded well from the Monroe defeat. Even in that fight, he dropped Monroe and was winning. I think he'll still be a good contender at 154. Him fighting Lara would be a boring fight though lol.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Harrison is Broner level unlikeable.

Goes to his corner."GIMME MY MOTHER FUCKIN SHIT!! GIVE ME MY MOTHER FUCKIN GLASSES!! GIVE ME MY MOTHER FUCKIN D HAT! MY MOTHER FUCKIN D SHIRT! I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!"

Detroit sucks and so shut the fuck up before Willie Nelson lays you out again.

Although he wasn't a douche when he was being interviewed so maybe there's some hope for him.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> Tony Harrison has rebounded well from the Monroe defeat. Even in that fight, he dropped Monroe and was winning. I think he'll still be a good contender at 154. Him fighting Lara would be a boring fight though lol.


Willie Nelson, not Willie Monroe.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Just logged on to Showtime and can't find the fight. Is it on PPV?



Edit: Nevermind, I got it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Willie Nelson, not Willie Monroe.


:lol: oops


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh that must be why I've heard his name before. When I saw he had 4 losses, I was puzzled at the excitement over him. He's improved a lot


He's been a regular Loma sparring partner for years now. He seems like a cool character as well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The return of Mikey Garcia!


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Joan Guzman is Rojas' corner.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Not many clean punches that round 

10-9 Garcia


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Garcia
10-9 Garcia


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I like Garcia but he isn't creative enough with his offence in terms of tempo and angles. He fights in such a controlled manner. I'd still pick Gamboa to beat him in that contest that never happened.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Garcia
10-9 Garcia
10-7 Garcia


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Rojas isn't afraid to go out on his shield. Respect to the guy.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Rojas isn't afraid to go out on his shield. Respect to the guy.


He's just afraid to get hit.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Rojas got guts and a lot of style. He's growing on me. Mikey needs to go to the body to finish him, though that's never been his favorite thing.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Rojas round, landed the bigger punches then defended well. Rojas style isn't too dissimilar to Gamboa's, he's just less skilled and less powerful. Make Garcia vs Gamboa next.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> He's just afraid to get hit.


Are you kidding me? He's opening up and staying right there with him despite being completely outgunned.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Garcia
> 10-9 Garcia
> 10-7 Garcia


Rojas arguably won the first or second, or both. Rojas is no joke. Garcia is gonna get him though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

5th round tko for Mikey.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

ROjas is mentally beaten, He will quit soon if the corner does not help him.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Verdejo vs Garcia? Think Bob will make it?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Rojas arguably won the first or second, or both. Rojas is no joke. Garcia is gonna get him though.


You can makethe argument. Neither one landed much in those rounds


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe he was a bit afraid looking at those replays.. nothing clean really landed but perhaps the damage was done earlier..


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

Mikey really needs to invest in going to the body


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What a weird fight


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn. Mikey's BACK! Need to see him against a really tough 135 fighter, though, to see if the power really translates. 

Massive respect to Rojas. What a gutsy performance. Maybe he can go back down & have some good fights ahead.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> What a weird fight


It was a good fight but Rojas belongs nowhere above 130 whereas Garcia could win a title at 140. 135 is the smallest he could get.

Crawford vs Garcia would be a great fight.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> Damn. Mikey's BACK! Need to see him against a really tough 135 fighter, though, to see if the power really translates.
> 
> Massive respect to Rojas. What a gutsy performance. Maybe he can go back down & have some good fights ahead.


His power is the last thing to worry about.atsch


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> You can makethe argument. Neither one landed much in those rounds


All three judges and Steve Farhood gave Rojas the 1st and 2nd.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Crawford vs Garcia would be a great fight.


YES. And judging by the size of Mikey's head he can move all the way up to heavyweight following that.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Damn. Mikey's BACK! Need to see him against a really tough 135 fighter, though, to see if the power really translates.
> 
> Massive respect to Rojas. What a gutsy performance. Maybe he can go back down & have some good fights ahead.


What exactly, was gutsy about Rojas's performance?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

ElKiller said:


> What exactly, was gutsy about Rojas's performance?


Shut up.

Elvis was a theif and a child molester.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

LSC is gonna put a hurtin on the Irishman.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

genaro g said:


> LSC is gonna put a hurtin on the Irishman.


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

Alright, how many times do you think Leo shakes his right hand?


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> Shut up.
> 
> Elvis was a theif and a child molester.


What kind of idiot gets butthurt and is then sidetracked in his reply by a silly avatar?

DO you want to answer the original question since you already got your big nose in this.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> What exactly, was gutsy about Rojas's performance?


New to boxing are you? Every time he got hurt, he got up and immediately attacked Garcia. He was smart enough, and had balls enough, to try to make Garcia respect him & not just come in for the kill.

- And it worked. For a while.

Let's see YOU do that, you armchair warrior.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Kraken said:


>


So we should watch this right now instead of Santa Cruz vs Frampton?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Frampton has some short ass arms.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759578121813135360


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

If Santa Cruz wins he HAS TO FIGHT GARY RUSSELL JR!!!!!!


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> New to boxing are you? Every time he got hurt, he got up and immediately attacked Garcia. He was smart enough, and had balls enough, to try to make Garcia respect him & not just come in for the kill.
> 
> - And it worked. For a while.
> 
> Let's see YOU do that, you armchair warrior.


NOt that old gem again? Typical response from those who really have no answer.

I'm not even trying to hit Rojas when he's down, just pointing out how ridiculous you sound with that "gutsy performance" BS


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> It was a good fight but Rojas belongs nowhere above 130 whereas Garcia could win a title at 140. 135 is the smallest he could get.
> 
> Crawford vs Garcia would be a great fight.


Yeah Crawford/Garcia is definitely one for the future, the way Rojas kept diving to the floor was strange lol he was hurt every time but it was like he was diving to safety


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

UK fans travel for their fighters


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah Crawford/Garcia is definitely one for the future, the way Rojas kept diving to the floor was strange lol he was hurt every time but it was like he was diving to safety


I don't think he knew where he was after the second knockdown in 3rd round. He actually walked away from the ref, he was lost.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> If Santa Cruz wins he HAS TO FIGHT GARY RUSSELL JR!!!!!!


GRJ will counter Leo to death


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Hope this next fight is more competitive.

Two undefeated, prime fighters and NOT on PPV. DOesn't get better than that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Frampton


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks to be a good fight. I like Frampton's style.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

good fight so far.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Once again, bballchump is the only one doing a RBR


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KOTF said:


> Once again, bballchump is the only one doing a RBR


Why do you need more than 1 person to do it?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Woah big round for Frampton. Didn't expect the fight to go like this.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Two rounds to Frampton.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

great fight


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

close 1-1


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton

Frampton is nice as hell


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Very nice uppercut. Frampton is managing the distance very well, timing his shots and getting out, LSC looking lost.


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

Damn good fight so far. 3-0 frampy


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Frampton
> 10-9 Frampton
> 10-9 Frampton
> 
> Frampton is nice as hell


Glad you guys are enjoying this, he's one of our best.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

LSC is like a boss from a video game, the guy will always throw back even after they land clean on him, his face does not mark at all


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Frampton moving straight back, not good. Hope he keeps smart and moves laterally.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

LSC can't hurt Frampton, will be discouraging for him.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Round 4 was a good round for LSC suprised Frampton didnt get wobbled then

3-1 Frampton


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I like Frampton, his build and style reminds me of Gamboa. However I can't shake the feeling that LSC is going to grind him down eventually.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

LSC coming on


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

Leo took that one. As others have said, Carl backing straight up is hurting him. Needs to turn him


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

rjjfan said:


> LSC can't hurt Frampton, will be discouraging for him.


If he lands them late he will


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

2-2 this fight is intense.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I missed first few rounds but 4 was definitely LSC


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

LSC hesitant and inaccurate, Frampton looking sharp and boxing beautifully.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a fight. Frampton bas impressed e tbis figbt. He looks mucb sgronger at this weigbt.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz
10-9 Frampton


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

4-1 Frampton, lowest output from LSC ever, I think he will make up for it late


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Fuck, I hate Santa Cruz's had shaking/wriggling whatever that is.


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

Carl needs to keep digging the body. Lower that output as much as possible


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

They are trying to outbox Frampton. Stupid.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Frampton doing well to avoid being swarmed here.
Effective aggression very much coming from Frampton.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

LSC looks like he doesn't want to take Frampto 's shots too much.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Frampton can start walking him down after a few more rounds.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Great round 6. Santa Cruz got that one.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Frampton spent too much in the early rounds.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

LSC hurt Frampton abit at the end, 58-56 Frampton, I think Frampton is going to slow


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Frampton pulled a Gamboa move with the hands down head in the opponents chest. Love it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Round of the year candidate. Great exchanges. Frampton more accurate but I think LSC finally managed to hurt him with his shots there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz
9-10 Cruz


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Close round 7.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Leo round


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

67-66 Frampton


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Some of these rounds are very close with the only clear LSC punches landing when Frampton backs straight up. Frampton needs to eliminate that from his game. He's a bit stiff legged at times as well.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

These past 4 rounds I got LSC 3-1


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Santa Cruz has to step it up and stop standing in front of Frampton smiling.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

77-75 Frampton, can see this being a draw


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I have it 5-3 for Frampton


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz
9-10 Cruz
10-9 Frampton


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

Frampton round


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Frampton took that round.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Frampton is slowing down and Santa Cruz isn't capitalizing.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Frampton looking like Whitaker in there.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

87-84 Frampton


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz
9-10 Cruz
10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Santa Cruz trying to catch and shoot is a joke. He's making himself look very stupid and he is gun shy with the right hand.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759589588910284802


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

7-3 Frampton


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz
9-10 Cruz
10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

96-94 Frampton


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

Gave Leo that one I think


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Frampton
> 10-9 Frampton
> 10-9 Frampton
> 9-10 Cruz
> ...


Agreed on every round there.:thumbsup


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Think LSC stole that last round making it his 3rd or 4th tops, think Frampton is gonna take these last two on clean punches.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

5-5


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

105-104 Frampton


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Leo took 11


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz
9-10 Cruz
10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz 
9-10 Cruz


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Another one arguable for Leo but idk. This last one will be explosive.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Frampton 7-4


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is already my fight of the year.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I've never wanted to punch someone so badly as I do Mauro Ranallo.

This fight is fucking great


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

6-5 Leo.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

114-114


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Frampton took that last round 8-4. Great fight, would love to see Frampton mix it with GRJ and Valdez.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Officially a fan of both men. 

Bravo you fucking gladiators.

I don't care who wins


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz
9-10 Cruz
10-9 Frampton
10-9 Frampton
9-10 Cruz 
9-10 Cruz
9-10 Cruz 
114-114 Draw!


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

115-113 Frampton.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Goosebumps anyone?.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

I scored it a draw, honestly. I expect Frampton to get the SD, though.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I think 6-6 is the best you can have it for Leo, Frampton deserves it for me


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

6-6 draw.


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

What a fuckin fight. Usually don't see this kind of drama without at least a KD


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Frampton by 2 or 3


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a fjgbt. I tbink Fra.ptk edged it, but I smell a draw.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Think they give it to LSC but I have a draw.. Thought the 3rd was close and have to rewatch.


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

I do tag Carl as the winner tho. Think he deserves it


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

For the record, I liked Carl's work better but I did not score the fight


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

my score
i have 7-5 for Leo Santa Cruz.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Leo took the 12th, I hate that I missed the first 3.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Crowd might be the deciding factor here.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> What a fjgbt. I tbink Fra.ptk edged it, but I smell a draw.


Somebody's hammered


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

That being said props to both men,it was a damn good fight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

117-111 lol no way


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

I had it a draw


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

114-114
116-112 Frampton
117-111 Frampton 

MD to Carl Frampton


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I'm happy with that.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Amazing fight. Frampton won. Santa Cruz doesn't deserve to win.

What fucking idiot in preparation for this fight said "you know what's a good idea? Fuck coming forward and throwing punches and all that dumb shit that got you here, you know what we are gonna do? We are gonna box and counter the smaller and better boxer! Yeah, that's what we are gonna do!"

Pressure would've broke Frampton, but Santa Cruz just wanted to stand there, back up, smile and try to catch and counter and it made him look dumb and lost. At least if he came forward he wouldn't have looked stupid.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Boxing, tonight I love you. Great stuff all around


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

one of those scores was wide but the right man won. i had it 7-5 frampton.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Wide score! But Frampton won for me.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wide score but can't be mad at the winner. Good fight!


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

Thoroughly enjoy that fight. Hats off to Carl


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good wi but the judges scores were a bit wide.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Frampton just hopped on my p4p list


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Great fight. Frampton won that comfortably though. Had it 8-4. Both credits to our sport.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Frampton
> 10-9 Frampton
> 10-9 Frampton
> 9-10 Cruz
> ...


Your scoring was great until the last few rounds.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Frampton deserved it. LSC made some of those rds close but Frampton definitely secured his rds. Great fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

One of those fights where a draw or 9-3 was possible due to close swing rounds.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

No one saw 115-113?

I find the draw fine. The 117-111 is just too wide. 

Congrats to Frampton.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow a good decision? I'm shocked!

Santa Cruz and his whole team are a joke. Imagine if Margarito kept taking backward steps vs Cotto?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

artful said:


> Your scoring was great until the last few rounds.


Cruz was just out working him and Frampton didn't really out perform him with the amount of hard punches those rounds.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

sugarshane_24 said:


> No one saw 115-113?
> 
> I find the draw fine. The 117-111 is just too wide.
> 
> Congrats to Frampton.


It was a 115-113 for me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759594153491570688


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

LSC looks like hes rapping


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

artful said:


> Your scoring was great until the last few rounds.


You drunk bum.


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

Holy fuck, slow your talk Leo


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

sugarshane_24 said:


> No one saw 115-113?
> 
> I find the draw fine. The 117-111 is just too wide.
> 
> Congrats to Frampton.


same score for me


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> No one saw 115-113?
> 
> I find the draw fine. The 117-111 is just too wide.
> 
> Congrats to Frampton.


9-3 is not too wide, there were close rounds. I had it 8-4 Frampton and I wouldn't have had a problem with a draw or Frampton 10-2.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Somebody's hammered


Yessir!


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

great fight. but i cant forget that they ducked rigo


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

nuclear said:


> great fight. but i cant forget that they ducked rigo


It was a smart move


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Had it a Draw but Frampton deserved the decision.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Santa Cruz was saying he wanted a rematch in LA. What a fucking douche bag. How about you actually fight your fight and maybe you would've won? Instead you got hit and bitched up and didn't wanna come forward and wasn't skilled enough to get inside and stay inside.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i missed Mikey Garcia. How'd he look?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

CASH_718 said:


> Santa Cruz was saying he wanted a rematch in LA. What a fucking douche bag. How about you actually fight your fight and maybe you would've won? Instead you got hit and bitched up and didn't wanna come forward and wasn't skilled enough to get inside and stay inside.


seriously. he said maybe there weren't enough Mexicans in the crowd :lol:


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

nuclear said:


> i missed Mikey Garcia. How'd he look?


It's like ge never left.

His power is still there too.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

sugarshane_24 said:


> It's like ge never left.
> 
> His power is still there too.


thats what i like to hear. i missed mikey


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

nuclear said:


> seriously. he said maybe there weren't enough Mexicans in the crowd :lol:


Made himself look even stupider than when he tried to counter punch.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Wtf are you morons on about? Frampton showed levels there. A few telling blows and he stopped LSC windmilling in with his usual 90 shots a round like a special needs kid trying to stop his dinner money being stolen. The classier, cleaner work came from Frampton. I lost track of scoring, but it was a clear UD for Frampton.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Made himself look even stupider than when he tried to counter punch.


I thought he got some good counters in there at times, still I think he would've been more effective of he was a little busier.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I thought he got some good counters in there at times, still I think he would've been more effective of he was a little busier.


When they post the fight on youtube, show me one.


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

8-4 Frampton, I even gave most the inside fighting exchanges to Frampton. Quite a few of Leo's punches were grazing ones on the inside as Frampton was ducking under, as well as punches that lost it's trajectory and a bit of velocity after taking a shot from Frampton.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Frampton just hopped on my p4p list


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> That being said props to both men,it was a damn good fight.





bballchump11 said:


> Cruz was just out working him and Frampton didn't really out perform him with the amount of hard punches those rounds.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> Amazing fight. Frampton won. Santa Cruz doesn't deserve to win.
> 
> What fucking idiot in preparation for this fight said "you know what's a good idea? Fuck coming forward and throwing punches and all that dumb shit that got you here, you know what we are gonna do? We are gonna box and counter the smaller and better boxer! Yeah, that's what we are gonna do!"
> 
> Pressure would've broke Frampton, but Santa Cruz just wanted to stand there, back up, smile and try to catch and counter and it made him look dumb and lost. At least if he came forward he wouldn't have looked stupid.


LSC would have been knocked out, you have to give huge credit to Frampton for taking away LSC usual game plan


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

So fucking happy, what a great fight and an amazing performance from Carl :happy:happy:happy


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

wow_junky said:


> LSC would have been knocked out, you have to give huge credit to Frampton for taking away LSC usual game plan


Yeah. Quigg was unusually quiet early on against Frampton as well.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Goddamn, what a fight.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

A really good close fight. I had Cruz winning but I can't argue if you scored it for Frampton by a couple points, the official scorecards were too wide IMO. 

Garcia looked his usual self, technically simple but very powerful.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> When they post the fight on youtube, show me one.


So you didn't see any of those big counter rights Leo landed in the last four rounds ?


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Greatfight 115-113 Frampton

Extra bit of quality in close rounds

Had 6 clear rounds for Frampton, 2 close rounds, gave 1 to Cruz and gave last round to Frampton, can't see cruz win though.. Draw definitely possible


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Frampton the real deal.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Re-watched the fight there, had it 116-112 for Frampton. How anyone could score this for Santa Cruz or even a draw is beyond me. He gave up too many of the early rounds and didn't have nearly as much quality in his shots as Frampton did.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael said:


> Re-watched the fight there, had it 116-112 for Frampton. How anyone could score this for Santa Cruz or even a draw is beyond me. He gave up too many of the early rounds and didn't have nearly as much quality in his shots as Frampton did.


I can see that, but I had 2 close rounds and 6 to Frampton 4 to Cruz, so I can see a draw to... I had it 115-113,but i agree no way Cruz won


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Frampton was the clear victor. Great fight though


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Does anyone have a link for Mikey Garcia highlights?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Does anyone have a link for Mikey Garcia highlights?


http://www.dailymotion. com/swf/video/x4ml3ul

I can't put the link for some reason... So you'll have to copy and paste it in the URL yourself.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

dup


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy FUCK. I cannot post the link..

Stop editing my video link got damn site!!!!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I really likeDavid Benavides. He will be a champion, no doubt.


----------

